

10 Stinky Things To Avoid In Java - NerdsCentral
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2012/03/thoughts-on-functional-bad-smells-in.html

======
carlesfe
I agree with most of them, but I like to use 'break' if it avoids using a huge
'if' or an "are we finished yet?" kind of variable. Also static functions are
good, especially if you have a MVC approach and you have a lot of controllers
which work on two or more objects.

